# Safety Bus ? Welcher ?



## matthiasd:-m (29 März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich interessiere mich für das ideale Bussystem.
Bei unseren Projekten setzen wir pro Projekt 
ca. 40-50 CPUs 414-3 von Siemens ein.
Somit ergeben sich 40-50 Punkte an denen der Sicherheitspunkt gebündelt werden kann.
An Sicherheitssensoren (Not-aus Taster, Türen) usw kommen da in etwa
30 pro Steuerung vor. Also insgesamt ca. 1200 Notaussensoren.

Natürlich will ich da viele Leitungen sparen und einen Busstrang je Steuerung haben. Ich will aber keine zusätzlichen Kosten für etwaige Busslaves aufbringen müssen. Ebenso soll der Notaustaster (dummer Offner/Schliesser)
erhalten bleiben.

Harte Nuss... mir ist kein Hersteller bekannt ?
Gibts alternativen?  Danke


Grüße

matthias


----------



## peewit (29 März 2007)

Nachdem du anscheinend voll auf Siemens CPU setzt, hast du relativ wenig auswahl an direkt integrierbaren Lösungen !

1. Profibus Safety von Siemens selber 
   (langsame abschaltzeiten und CPU wird durch doppeltes Programm sehr   belastet -> veränderte Zykluszeiten, massiver Programmeingriff)

2. INTERBUS Safety

http://www.aud24.net/media/automation-drives/audk2005/ad5b0306.pdf
http://www.industrialnetworks.ch/dateien/referate/ref19-sind2005.pdf

Es ist das schnellste System was du direkt an Siemens ankoppeln kannst
und der Trick dabei ist das die Siemens CPU überhaupt nicht mit Safety-Routinen belastet wird, da der INTERBUS-Master den Safety-Teil beeinhaltet (doppelte CPU usw...) und alles sicherheits relevante im IBS-Master paramtriert wird. Ein sehr wichtiger Punkt sind die schnelle und konstante Abschaltzeiten somit kann man die Abstände zwischen Mensch und Maschine möglichst klein halten und platz kostet heutzutage einmal viel Geld.

Ansonsten ist mir keine 'gute' Lösung bekannt die man direkt mit einer S7 benutzen kann. Meiner Meinung ist es unsinnig externe Sicherheits-PLC zu verwenden , denn dann wird es wirklich kompliziert !!

Bilde dir deine eigene Meinung !!


----------



## Maxl (29 März 2007)

Also eine Alternative wäre die PSSuniversal von Pilz. Ist so ähnlich aufgebaut wie die ET200S, jedoch ist am Buskoppler sowohl Profibus (nicht sicherheitsgerichtet) als auch SafetyBUSp (sicherheitsgerichtet) dran. Die Standard-IOs werden direkt vom Profibus-gesteuert - die sicheren IOs können vom Profibus gelesen werden, die Ausgänge werden im Zustimmbetrieb gefahren. (Freigabe muss sowohl von Profibus als auch Safetybus kommen). Preislich liegt es im Bereich von ET200S.

Ich denke mal, dass es in absehbarer Zeit auch die Kombination Profinet-IO / SafetyNETp geben wird, wo dann beide Protokolle Ethernetbasierend sind.

Nachteil: Du musst 2 Buskabel ziehen (Profibus + Safetybus) - bei der Menge an IOs und der Ausdehnung wird es mit Safetybus problematisch; außerdem benötigst Du eine PSS (welche auch noch mit einigen Tausendern zu Buche schlägt)


----------



## Maxl (29 März 2007)

peewit schrieb:


> Nachdem du anscheinend voll auf Siemens CPU setzt, hast du relativ wenig auswahl an direkt integrierbaren Lösungen !
> 
> 1. Profibus Safety von Siemens selber
> (langsame abschaltzeiten und CPU wird durch doppeltes Programm sehr belastet -> veränderte Zykluszeiten, massiver Programmeingriff)
> ...


 
Je nachdem wie Aufwändig Dein derzeitiges Standard-Programm und das zu schreibende Sicherheitsprogramm ausfallen, hast Du die Wahl zwischen 317F-2PN/DP (ca. 4000€) und 416F-2DP (ca. 7000€). Als Feldbus bietet sich natürlich Profibus an - als IOs ET200S.
Bei den ET200S Busanschaltungen musst Du auf HF-Varianten gehen (etwa 70-80 EUR Aufpreis gegenüber ST).

Je nachdem, wie Deine Dezentralisierung aussieht, bietet sich natürlich auch ASi an. Not-Aus-Gehäuse mit ASi gibts fix-fertig bei diversen Herstellern - normale IOs ebenfalls. Siemens bietet ein hierfür ein ProfiSafe - ASi-Safe Gateway an.


Die Sicherheitsgerichtete Kopplung zwischen den CPUs kann per DP/DP-Koppler, PN/PN-Koppler (garantierte Reaktionszeiten) oder S7-Verbindungen über Ethernet (keine garantierte Reaktionszeiten) erfolgen.

In diesem Fall würde ich aber empfehlen, eine CPU als "Zentrale" abzustellen, welche dann die gesamten Not-Aus verteilt.


----------



## Maxl (29 März 2007)

Ach ja:

Wenn Du auch Steuerungen abseits Siemens einsetzen kannst, würde sich noch Ethernet-Powerlink-Safety und B&R-Komponenten anbieten. Das System wird voraussichtlich ab der Hannover-Messe verfügbar sein.

Vom Prinzip her ist es ähnlich wie PSSuniversal. Standard-IOs und Safety-IOs sind gemischt. Als Bus kommt jedoch nur Ethernet-Powerlink zum Einsatz - Standard-CPU und Safety-CPU hängen am selben Bus.

Vorteil: Das System ist im Vergleich zu Profisafe recht schnell, außerdem wird beim Betrieb von mehreren Master-Slave-System (Standard-IO-Ebene) nur 1 Safety-CPU benötigt, welche in der Lage ist, die Safety-Logik von allen Stationen gemeinsam zu verwalten.

Nachteil: alle Teilnehmer hängen am selben Bus - fällt der Managing Node aus, steht das ganze System. Außerdem ist man insgesamt auf etwa 250 Busteilnehmer begrenzt. Außerdem ist man auf die B&R-Komponenten begrenzt.


mfg
Maxl


----------



## matthiasd:-m (31 März 2007)

*Derzeitige Lösung*

Aktuell lösen wir das Problem mit einer eigenen Notaussteuerung!

S7 300 Failsafe die ist aber sehr sehr schnell bezüglich I/Os am Ende
Siemens belegt pro sicherem I/O 8 bits.

Was haltet ihr von Jokab Safety. Das ist mal komplett was neues 
Den PLUTOS, den Adam und Evas usw.

Grüße


----------



## Maxl (1 April 2007)

matthiasd:-m schrieb:


> Aktuell lösen wir das Problem mit einer eigenen Notaussteuerung!
> 
> S7 300 Failsafe die ist aber sehr sehr schnell bezüglich I/Os am Ende
> Siemens belegt pro sicherem I/O 8 bits.


Das stimmt so nicht ganz - zumindest nicht bei ET200S

Pro 8 Eingänge werden 6 Byte EA-Daten benötigt, pro 4 Ausgänge 5 Byte E/A.
Bei den aktuellen 315F 2PN/DP udn 317F 2PN/DP ist das Prozessabbild standardmäig 1024 Byte groß, und es lässt sich auf 2048 Byte vergrößern (einstellbar in HW-Konfig). Die 416F bietet von vornherein ein einstellbares Prozessabbild (maximalgröße weiß ich nicht auswendig)

mfg
Maxl


----------

